# Can someone explain this genetics sheet to me?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Those are the markers they found and used to determine the three breeds that are relevant. 



This from their website: 
*Reports*

Our laboratory is an Institutional member of the International Society for Animal Genetics (ISAG). We participate in ISAG comparison tests and report DNA types according to standardized nomenclature. Our most recent certificate of participation. ISAG institutional member number 105247.
You will receive two reports. Horse genotyping report - DNA type (aka DNA profile, aka DNA fingerprint). DNA type shows the markers used (microsatellites – VHL20; HTG10 and etc.) with allele sizes for the markers coded in letters (VHL20 – PR; HTG10 – LR; AHT5 – KN and etc.). DNA types are reported according to standardized nomenclature of ISAG. If one of the parents or both parents are available, parentage verification will be performed and it will reflect on the report (sire/dam qualification/exclusion). Second report is the horse ancestry report with breed assignments. We do not provide percentages (please see description above). Ancestral Equine Report Example.


What did the other sheet say out of curiosity?


----------



## MonicaWirick (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's the other sheet


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I would have expected a draft pony breed to be in the top three. Just because it isn't there doesn't mean there is none in the ancestry. Those thee don't surprise me though.


----------



## MonicaWirick (Jul 13, 2018)

Ya I think she has draft pony too.


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

The "breed" markers aren't very accurate, many people are finding this out. The first sheet posted is parent cross-reference markers. You are not supposed to share that out, it's so you can prove your horse is the product of breeding This Stallion to That Mare. Doesn't prove anything but parentage.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If you read the Tx A&M site it tells you this about the first report. 

"You will receive two reports. Horse genotyping report - DNA type (aka DNA profile, aka DNA fingerprint). DNA type shows the markers used (microsatellites – VHL20; HTG10 and etc.) with allele sizes for the markers coded in letters (VHL20 – PR; HTG10 – LR; AHT5 – KN and etc.). DNA types are reported according to standardized nomenclature of ISAG."


The parentage verification takes it down even further and looks like this: From UCDavis 



One dam and three possible sires. For simplicity only four markers are shown. 
Marker A B C D Dam 86/112 150/164  202/206 224/260 Offspring 86/112 150/156 202/204 224/226 Sire 1 86/116 156/168 204 226/242 Sire 2 *96/120* 156/158 194/202 *222/242* Sire 3 *102/116* *152* 202 226 In this case the dam and sire 1 qualify as possible parents. Sires 2 and 3 are excluded at several markers without consideration of the dam. The alleles that have excluded sires 2 and 3 as possible parents are shown in *bold*. For example, at Marker 1 the offspring's DNA type is 86/112 and Sire 2's type is 96/120; there are no alleles in common. Sire 2 and the offspring also have no alleles in common at Marker 4 and Sire 2 is again excluded. 



Note it only shows lengths for four of the 12 used


If you read the literature you will see why they have chosen the breeds they chose - it is because there are consistent markers for those breeds because they are established. They explain that this does not give you any percentage or absolute this is what your horse is only that those markers used for those breeds (because they are distinct) are present. When they test known breeds the breed registered along with any close cross shows up.


----------

